# Re-immerse or Rehome



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

So this is my last shot at keeping Peanut Butter. It's like Rat daddy said, a rat that bites is not a pet. And though I can't exactly figure out why she bites, because it doesn't seem to be fear or aggression. But since she's always been aggressive to other rats, I'm going to be precautious and armor up. I've finally come to realize that she and I both cannot live like this any longer. She can't just sit in her cage bored. I need to find a way to make this work. And if immersion doesn't help, I'm going to have to Rehome her. And though that makes me sad, I want her to be happy. And I am done getting bit. Done. I will not accept that behavior any longer in my household. So this is our last chance. I'm going to get dressed for the immersion now and put her in the bathtub (which she can't get out of from my previous experience with her) in the locked bathroom. I will keep you guys updated. Wish me luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck! positive thoughts headed your way!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

After an hour I got her to stop biting and was able to pet her and put her in a rat ball. She still nibbles, but not hard enough to draw blood, and I just say no. I think she's just trying to figure out what I am and if I'm food. But hard nibbles are a no no. She absolutely hates being picked up and squeaks and screams if I do but we have gotten somewhere 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like progress! Have you tried to entice her with baby food on a spoon? How does she behave once she is picked up and on you? Sounds to me like she is terrified of the 'big, bad human' and biting is her way of making bad things go away. I think the immersion sessions will really help her get accustomed to you. Even if she does not fully come around, the immersion is a good first step to rehabilitation for any prospective adopters.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

After she gets picked up she is okay, except she likes to nibble (sometimes quite hard), but I just try to discourage it. I used to be terrified of getting bit, but after today I am quite confident with handling her and not getting bit. She doesn't like being picked up, but I can from the sides and then place her on my arm. Then I can take her to bond and play. Very proud of the progress we have made. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like leaps and bounds! It will be immensely worth the effort when she finally accepts you as a family member and bruxes in your arms! Wishing you the very best of luck in your progress.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I just need to add that a rat who bites can become a loving and affectionate pet, I guess because I've rescued so many aggressive animals and given them a chance at life I'm frustrated by other people giving their problems to someone else. If you truly want to take on a rat that has been alone and not very well socialised you have the risk of that rat being aggressive, but there's no point in taking on a rat without good intentions in your heart. Your probably best rehoming her to someone who is going to put in the effort and build a strong bond. From the rats point of view she literally has nobody, she is alone, no friends, totally isolated and being passed from human to human because nobody wants to try and build a bond with her. I mean if things were the other way about you are bound to be frustrated and angry, she just needs someone she can depend on. What a terrible life if they literally have nobody. Give her to someone who's not going to give up on her.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Bronte18 said:


> I just need to add that a rat who bites can become a loving and affectionate pet, I guess because I've rescued so many aggressive animals and given them a chance at life I'm frustrated by other people giving their problems to someone else. If you truly want to take on a rat that has been alone and not very well socialised you have the risk of that rat being aggressive, but there's no point in taking on a rat without good intentions in your heart. Your probably best rehoming her to someone who is going to put in the effort and build a strong bond. From the rats point of view she literally has nobody, she is alone, no friends, totally isolated and being passed from human to human because nobody wants to try and build a bond with her. I mean if things were the other way about you are bound to be frustrated and angry, she just needs someone she can depend on. What a terrible life if they literally have nobody. Give her to someone who's not going to give up on her.


Um...I'm not giving up on her. It's literally the exact opposite. I'm giving her another chance. I have learned a lot from this website and I have learned that she can be a good pet. And at this point, I recognize the effort it is going to take and I am willing to put it forth. Rehoming her is going to be my last resort, because I do want to keep her. I do love her. I think that I can fix the bond between us. I also think that you misunderstood what is going on here. 
I'm not giving my problems to someone else. I'm using all of this forums advice to fix them myself. 
When I first got her I did not realize she was going to be a biter, but now that I know the situation is not hopeless I am trying to fix it. Before I left her alone because I thought that was what was best for both of us, but this forum has taught me otherwise. I am going to do my best to love her and tame her. 
I'm just a little offended that you didn't recognize that I am not giving up on her, but doing the exact opposite. Giving her all the effort and love I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Well...I guess I should have picked a better title for this thread. Because in all honesty I really don't want to Rehome her, but if I absolutely had to I would. I just want what's best for my rat because I love her, but since we are making such amazing progress, Rehoming her seems absolutely absurd. So I can understand the reaction I got but I'm not Rehoming her at this point because our bond has grown and the biting has been nipped in the butt. I just want my rat to be happy, and that's why I titled my thread as so and wrote it as such. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm really glad to hear that progress has been made! Keep it up and hopefully she'll be bruxing with you in no time.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I just wanted to add that it sounds like your making good progress, but that a "rat ball" probably isn't the best for her; they really aren't suited to rats, it can hurt their backs and there isn't a lot of ventilation inside.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

depends on the ball, i use one on my biter she fits well in it (not to roll around) i got it because she ate a 20$ bonding pouch in 5 minutes and got out that was a mess she can't eat the ball the one i have has long strips for ventilation and she is in it when i'm holding her or have her sitting beside me when i want to bond with her it has worked wonders she can smell me through the slits but can't bite she free ranged for the first time the other day i was so proud not a single bite she still had her (safety) ball to hide in if she got scared


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I got the huge ball. The one for chinchillas and rats. It's big and safe. And has slits for ventilation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

briar hides on hers as a safty things she is still learning that nothing is gonna eat her


----------

